# Unprotected sex with teen......



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

What kind of divorced man has unprotected sex with teenaged girls.....


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

umm... wtf?


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

The kind that deserves to be divorced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Teenaged girls as in 13 or 19?


I am guessing a divorced 20 something year old guy might have sex with am 18 or 19 year old.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

...one that's not thinking with the head on his shoulders.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wood are you making a confession here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

What kind of teenage girl has unprotected sex with a divorced man?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

i think the key word is unprotected.....Dated her at 17 yo, sex as soon as she wasn't jail bait....


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Like that former teacher from modesto he is living with an 18 yr old but has acourt case now from someone else years ago. Ick!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Former Modesto teacher pleads not guilty to sex charge - Crime and Courts - Modbee.com


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> i think the key word is unprotected.....Dated her at 17 yo, sex as soon as she wasn't jail bait....


Can you fill the rest of us in on what you are talking about instead of playing coy?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Wood are you making a confession here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, never divorced, and I threw my only starry eyed virgin back untouched, although I have at times regreted it, it was probably for the best. The role of dispoiler just dosn't fit in with my personality...i


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

This has got to be about the strangest post I've ever read on here.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm, a divorced one would be my guess.

Women mature physically and mentally sooner than men, so a young women in her late teens, just out of high school, has her drivers license, going to a college, university, trade school, working at a company or starting her own company, is a young adult already, were as the guys are not.

I've noticed that young women are going for older guys but when I was in high school, ages were about the same, so the times have changed.

I've had women as young as 20 wanting to hook up. I tell them I'm older and my age and it turns them on more. I know of two ladies that married guys 12+ years older and another lady got pregnant at 16 and married her hubby to be and he was in his late 20's.

When those young women are older, 30's, 40's.....having a much younger guy makes them feel young again and alive and the same goes for men.

Young ladies today are on birth control and having sex in their early to mid teens. no surprise there.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Why so vague? Just trying to get a rise out of people?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Why so vague? Just trying to get a rise out of people?


I suspect he's venting about something personal, possibly his daughter (grandaughter?) got involved with a divorced man for example, so he wants to vent about it without linking himself to it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems like the answer to his question would be highly dependent on the details. Teenage ranges from 13 to 19. And you can be married and divorced at 18. So, perhaps an 18 year old divorced man and a 19 year old teenaged woman?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Seriously, I'm very lost here and would appreciate some background. Otherwise I'm not sure you're going to get the answers or direction you're looking for.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

the wife and I were discussing someone we both know...He married a pregnant 16 yo, to keep from going to jail,(he was about 24) divorced her, and hooked up with a very vulnerable 17 yo....As soon as she was 18 he got her pregnant and dumped her. 

I said I thought he fit the profile of a pedophile, the wife says she dosn't think so...

In either case the serial impregnator of teen girls needs to become a steer in my book....Perhaps I am just old school, but to drop a teenaged girl off at her door with cum in her panties is the act of a sub human......


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

My fiancee's daughter was 15 when we started dating. The daughter was already involved with a 20 year old guy (long story, my fiancee regrets allowing it to even happen).

Since it was already going on by the time I came into the picture, it really wasn't my place to say anything and by the time me and my fiancee started living together, her daughter was almost 18 and moved out with the boyfriend a few months later. So I never really had a chance to say much, nor a leg to stand on.

That said, I told my fiancee I felt the guy was just a pedophile to begin with. What 20 year old wants to date a 15 year old? And she wasn't a 15 year old who looks 19 or something like that. She was a clear 15. 

To do it twice, and to do it to girls who are eight (and I assume even more in the second case) years younger than you is just sick. He is an opportunist, someone who enjoys taking advantage of innocent, love struck girls who don't know any better.

I hope he gets sued for so much child support he ends up skipping out on payment and ending up in jail. See what the general population thinks of him and we'll see who gets taken advantage of then.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> the wife and I were discussing someone we both know...He married a pregnant 16 yo, to keep from going to jail,(he was about 24) divorced her, and hooked up with a very vulnerable 17 yo....As soon as she was 18 he got her pregnant and dumped her.
> 
> I said I thought he fit the profile of a pedophile, the wife says she dosn't think so...
> 
> In either case the serial impregnator of teen girls needs to become a steer in my book....Perhaps I am just old school, but to drop a teenaged girl off at her door with cum in her panties is the act of a sub human......


That's not a pedophile. A pedophile goes after kids, not teens who already have adult secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

BrockLanders said:


> That's not a pedophile. A pedophile goes after kids, not teens who already have adult secondary sex characteristics.


Technically, that is true. However, most states have a chart, which determines if sex between an adult and a teen under 17 is unlawful. In California, 24 and 15 would be considered unlawful, I believe.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

swetecynamome said:


> No legally there is an age and there's a good reason for the law.


I'm not saying the law isn't well founded, but it's not pedophilia.


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> the wife and I were discussing someone we both know...He married a pregnant 16 yo, to keep from going to jail,(he was about 24) divorced her, and hooked up with a very vulnerable 17 yo....As soon as she was 18 he got her pregnant and dumped her.
> 
> I said I thought he fit the profile of a pedophile, the wife says she dosn't think so...
> 
> In either case the serial impregnator of teen girls needs to become a steer in my book....Perhaps I am just old school, but to drop a teenaged girl off at her door with cum in her panties is the act of a sub human......


Umm I'm sorry. " cum in her panties"? This just sounds like a lascivious thing to say. Gross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> That's not a pedophile. A pedophile goes after kids, not teens who already have adult secondary sex characteristics.


The definition is actually someone who goes after a child or children. I guess it would depending on your definition of a child, but to me a child is someone who is incapable of well reasoned thought for themselves at an adult level. That would include teenagers in many cases.

EDIT: To take it further, a child is defined as:


1 a: an unborn or recently born person 

bdialect: a female infant 

2 a: a young person especially between infancy and youth 

b: a childlike or childish person 

*c: a person not yet of age *

Considering the bolded, and the other definitions, it's reasonable to say anyone under 18 is considered a child.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

By most definitions, it wouldn't be pedophilia, which generally has a cut off of at most 13 years old. By most definitions, it would be statutory rape.

In my state, California, sex with a person under age 18 to whom you are not married is statutory rape, even when entirely consensual. The crime is aggravated when one party is over 21 and the other is under 16, and the punishment becomes more severe.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

TeaLeaves4 said:


> Umm I'm sorry. " cum in her panties"? This just sounds like a lascivious thing to say. Gross.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, but it is EXACTLY what happened. I have never been accused of being PC. 

I know of cases where sophisticated 17 yo young women date older men, but to take advantage of an unsophisticated girl is the act of a barbarian........And having un protected sex is proof absolute of her inability to make informed decisions.....

I never had daughters, and would probably be over protective, but if my high school senior was on the pill, and capable of good judgement, I would not make a HUGE fuss....However my being a competitive pistol shooter might act as a deterrent.......


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

jaharthur said:


> By most definitions, it wouldn't be pedophilia, which generally has a cut off of at most 13 years old. By most definitions, it would be statutory rape.
> 
> In my state, California, sex with a person under age 18 to whom you are not married is statutory rape, even when entirely consensual. The crime is aggravated when one party is over 21 and the other is under 16, and the punishment becomes more severe.


Outdated law!!!!

What percentage of teenagers that are 17 in California do you think have committed statutory rape?

Who gets charged for statutory rape when a boy and girl are 17 and have sex? (the boy or girl)


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

15 will get you 20.


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> Yes, but it is EXACTLY what happened. I have never been accused of being PC.
> 
> I know of cases where sophisticated 17 yo young women date older men, but to take advantage of an unsophisticated girl is the act of a barbarian........And having un protected sex is proof absolute of her inability to make informed decisions.....
> 
> I never had daughters, and would probably be over protective, but if my high school senior was on the pill, and capable of good judgement, I would not make a HUGE fuss....However my being a competitive pistol shooter might act as a deterrent.......


No,,I wasn't talking about PC. Look up the word 'lascivious'.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

In my state the age of consent is 16 . Because at 16 Kids are super wise and never rush in to doing stupid things say...a 15 year old would do.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> 15 will get you 20.


Actually not in Arkansaw....14 is ok if no more than 2 yr age span and it was consensual....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

TeaLeaves4 said:


> No,,I wasn't talking about PC. Look up the word 'lascivious'.


My definition of PC is covering the ugly truth with a pretty lie....It almost always fits...I could have said it differently, but the truth is the truth......


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I see the reason for laws like this (age of consent, etc.) but having hard and fast numbers doesn't work. 

I have a nephew who is 21 (3rd year of university). His girlfriend is 17 (grade 12). I don't see an issue with this. She is quite mature for her age and he is immature for his. They seem to make a good couple.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I see the reason for laws like this (age of consent, etc.) but having hard and fast numbers doesn't work.
> 
> I have a nephew who is 21 (3rd year of university). His girlfriend is 17 (grade 12). I don't see an issue with this. She is quite mature for her age and he is immature for his. They seem to make a good couple.


Without hard and fast numbers the law would be unconstitutionally vague and therefore unenforceable.

Technically, yes, in California two 17 year olds having sex would be statutory rape. Both would be perpetrators and victims simultaneously. But as a practical matter, prosecutors aren't stupid and they don't want to go in front of a jury and get laughed out of court. So the cases that are charged are ones where an older adult takes advantage of a younger victim.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

swetecynamome said:


> You have yet to answer about the story line about "role of the despoiler" and "not being divorced yet." Um. Sounds like first person to me and if you've been married 47 years that puts you at age....


He did answer the question....




Woodchuck said:


> the wife and I were discussing someone we both know...He married a pregnant 16 yo, to keep from going to jail,(he was about 24) divorced her, and hooked up with a very vulnerable 17 yo....As soon as she was 18 he got her pregnant and dumped her.
> 
> I said I thought he fit the profile of a pedophile, the wife says she dosn't think so...
> 
> In either case the serial impregnator of teen girls needs to become a steer in my book....Perhaps I am just old school, but to drop a teenaged girl off at her door with cum in her panties is the act of a sub human......


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

swetecynamome said:


> You have yet to answer about the story line about "role of the despoiler" and "not being divorced yet." Um. Sounds like first person to me and if you've been married 47 years that puts you at age....


You must have missed something, 

My wife and I were talking about this a$$hole, and she said,"Most men would take advantage of a girl given the right circumstances"....

I disagreed, and reminded her of a previous relationship when I was 18 and dating a girl who was 16. She had told me her momma said we could get married even if daddy didn't like me...

All it would have taken was a key to a motel room, and I gently as possible slid out of the relationship.....I knew I would have been a good first lover for her, but I also knew I had no intention of marrying her, so I slowly distanced myself.....

I married my wife about 4 months later, when she was 21 and I was 19......Yes both knew about the other.....The 16 yo's pet name for me was "cheater" but she said it with a smile......I guess it was a really "civilized" relationship on all our parts. No permanent scars on anyone....

Of course I often second guessed my decision, but I still think it was for the best........

So there, all my sins are out in the open......


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

swetecynamome said:


> I think the OP was assuming you aren't 16.


He is the OP.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

swetecynamome said:


> oh woops! newbie mistake.
> 
> What about now? (Corrected the last two posts of my dufus errors. I hate this damned thread. I'm going to blame it on the thread, of course.)


No biggy, just wanted to point that out to you.

Thanks for supporting the forums btw!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Maybe Jerry Lee Lewis could chime in. Married at 17 to a 20 year old (he's claimed they were married when he was 14); married a second time at 18 (unfortunately before legally divorced from his first wife); married at 22 to a 13 year old, his first cousin once removed (again neglecting to finalize his divorce from his second wife before remarrying).

Goodness gracious great balls of fire!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

This is also quite common in certain historic cultures (men of supposed nobility taking young concubines in their harem, though not always taking their virginity until they come of age) and even in some modern "cults" (polygamist men who marry very young teens and even take their virginity as children). Yes it's skeevy.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

swetecynamome said:


> Yeah. That's why you see at least in this country "the underground railroad" of women and girls hightailing it out of those things.


Really? I think you only hear from the small proportion that make it out with their wits. Though it is not a huge proportion of the population to begin with, so it flies under the radar. What I find more hideous is the amount of human trafficking, both in general as forced labor but in this case more specifically underage girls for the sex industry.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess I am just hopelessly old school on the subject. The worst physical brawl I have ever been (outside the ring) was with my younger brother. 

He had a much younger girl seriously drunk, and was trying to carry her upstairs to his room when I interceded.

It was at my folks home, my wife and I were watching the house while they were out of town when he came in with her. His bedroom was upstairs.......I realised his intentions and told him I wouldn't allow it.........She was in no condition to conscent or resist....

He was always a bada$$ and figured I wouldn't do anything.....I had boxed amateur for a couple of years.... and he was a seasoned street fighter.....Science trumps brute force.......

I punched his lights out. Without gloves, high cheekbones are a serious problem......Any ref would have stopped the fight on cuts, but It was my wife that pulled me off of him.... 

He didn't mention that beatdown 10 years.......Then he just grinned, and said "You don't quit"....

We had to make up a hell of a whopper to explain his condition when the folks got back......

We are not close, but that event had nothing to do with it....He is a doper and a total a$$hole and I would do the same thing today....


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for getting to what you really wanted to tell us. 

An obvious baiting OP, so crypticly insinuating salacious acts, is crying out for us to ask for details.

Notice how there was no answer to the direct question about why the OP was so salaciously cryptic? This is the most important question in the whole thread. 

But we have our answer now. It's the virgin avenger fantasy.


----------

